# Been a while since a post.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I assure you I haven't forgotten this great group of haunters. I still look in but haven't had much useful to contribute as of late.
Been a busy year of travel for work plus trying to organize our airsoft team with events and classes.
Hopefully I'll be able to start on some new stuff for the yard soon.

Here's some of what I've been up to.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooo, that looks like fun! Your scenarios inside the building remind me of our active shooter training. You all are really geared up for it too; cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I didn't see a single zombie or explosion in that entire video. You're really going to have to work on spicing up that first person shooter stuff

Good to see you back here, WC!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well you have indeed been busy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn Wildcat, you made me learn something new. And I think my brain is almost full. I had to google the airsoft gun to see what it was. Cool. How did you find all those like minded guys? Oh, and I subscribed to you.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

It has been a busy year. lol
I started airsoft when my son wanted a gun. It was a neat little toy so I got myself one. We made the zombie shooting video last year and that's when I decided to see what else I could do with it. I found a local group and have been targeting people ever since. lol


----------

